# Paph. sangii



## Per (Oct 3, 2007)

Hello all,
I have been lurking lately since I have been consumed by school – sorry for that. 

I finally decided to get myself a sangii. Although it is out of character for me to do my research after buying a plant (please forgive me that), what special care should I give it now that it is here. I have heard that it is difficult to grow (or, at least, unforgiving), so I want to get the culture just right. Right now, it is with all of my other paphs (light: bright, temp: 65-80F with a few colder nights, hum: 45-75%; airflow: good), but I want to know if there is anything I should look out for or any particular changes that would help it.

Thanks.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 3, 2007)

The culture info I have on it & am trying to apply to the plant I have is: 
I-W temps, moderate light (if grown in moderate shade leaf markings intensify, flower stems elongate & flowers retain color longer), slightly less water in winter with 10 degree temp drop, always high humidity with good air movement, fresh open mix, no salts.


----------



## Candace (Oct 4, 2007)

I just killed one out of my 4. It got rot and went downhill fast But my other 3 seem happy and are growing nicely. I won't give any culture suggestions since this is a new one for me too.


----------



## Rick (Oct 6, 2007)

I have one that's been growing like a weed for a couple of years, but not yet flowered. I would agree with Goldenrose's culture suggestions, but would stress the humidity and airflow as very important.

They have very soft thin leaves that are prone to dessication. If you try to offset low air humidity with extra watering then you'll rot the roots.

Mine is in the back of the GH just a few feet in front of the swamp cooler. Its not especially warm there, but the humidity stays above 80%.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 6, 2007)

Rick - what's your potting media? Although mine seems to be doing fine, I'm considering an open mix as a preventative to rotting?
Anyone tried or is doing S/H on sangii?


----------



## Rick (Oct 6, 2007)

goldenrose said:


> Rick - what's your potting media? Although mine seems to be doing fine, I'm considering an open mix as a preventative to rotting?
> Anyone tried or is doing S/H on sangii?



I have bounced around between the basic Antec style CHC mix with some added chopped sphagnum added, and recently switched to a bark mix with sand in it. More like the one recommended by Birk. Other than being acidic and fresh I'm not sure how picky it is about what the mix actually is. SH may not be acidic enough.

At one time I had a good growth of live moss on top of the mix, and it produced allot of good roots that ran around just under the moss, but didn't seem to want to go into the CHC mix. In the bark mix it seems to send roots into the mix at random, so I think it likes this one better???.


----------



## Candace (Oct 6, 2007)

Rose, mine are all in s/h and besides the one that rotted, are happy.


----------



## Per (Oct 6, 2007)

Dear all,
Thanks for all the great advice! I will work hard to get it to work out. I love having this forum so that I can poll so many great growers.

Best,
Per


----------

